# first run of my new 4stroke 2cylinder



## Perko (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello All,

It took me some years to get to this stage with my engine and today I started it for a first time ;D
Back in 2006, just after I build my first IC (webster) I made just some basic drawings for this 2 cylinder engine.

Bore 24,73mm
Stroke 30mm
splash lubed
spark ignition
compression ratio 1:7,7
will ad water pump and radiator soon

here is the video :
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFdKTwXDT4A[/ame]

Peter from Slovakia


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bravo Peter! After all this time, that has to feel great!


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Done Peter! Great 2 cylinder you built there! 

Kel


----------



## dsquire (Apr 17, 2011)

Peter

Congratulations on a great running engine. I can well imagine the smile on your face when it fired up the first time. :bow: :bow:

Also, welcome to HMEM. we hope that you will enjoy participating in the various threads. If you have any questions just ask as there is always someone around to answer or at least give an opinion. Perhaps you could make a post in the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself when you have a chance. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## ironman (Apr 17, 2011)

Thm: Good looking engine Peter. Sounds very good to. Something to be proud of.
I do hope you have good ventilation in your shop. Don't want to breathe too much exhaust.
Keep up the good work.

ironman (Ray)


----------



## Dave G (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Peter, it sounds like it has the potential to make good power. I like the bore and stroke size, about the size I like to build also. Thanks for sharing, Dave


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 17, 2011)

Peter, congratulations on getting your little 2 cylinder running. I like the look of the engine and it sounds good. Is the small photo in your post, the crankshaft for this engine?

Thanks for the video and please keep posting your progress as you do the fine tuning.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Longboy (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to refer to your Youtube of the WEBSTER when I did my first I/C and now thinking ahead for a twin cyl. next winter. Like to see your mufflers on this runner when you get there. Dave.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Peter on a great little runner. I'm glad I'm not the only one taking so long to finish up on an IC project :big:

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Perko (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Guys, thanks for kind comments ;D

yes the crankshaft in my profile photo is from this engine. it is build from single piece with bolted counterweights.

engine was smoking badly during this initial run as I've used regular petrol with way too much 2stroke oil in it.
+ I believe I might have oil control problem as there are no scraping rings -just two compression rings at each piston.

It was my goal to get it runing on the very first try -and I succesed. however the first run was just 3-4 seconds.
in total engine has run for 2 minutes.

soon I'll ad water pump -buil from Jerry Howels plans and radiator which is already machined as well.

I'll try to post more photos of some internal components.

thank you again for kind comments.
this webpage is valuable resource of knoweladge and inspiration for me.
Peter


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job Peter!

Looks and sounds very nice.


----------



## LuBo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Peter,

great job (ale jednoduchsie sa mi pise po slovensky-perfektna praca)

Lubo z Popradu


----------



## Perko (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahoj Lubo, to je neuveritelne


----------



## Swede (Apr 19, 2011)

I well know the great feeling when an engine fires up for the first time! Bravo!


----------



## agmachado (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Peter,

Very nice job !!!

The look is great too !!!

Congratulatios... :bow:

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Rustkolector (Apr 20, 2011)

Peter,
I really like your 2 cylinder. It runs very nicely for a first run. I have a few thoughts on your oil problem. I assume you are using a positive type crankcase ventilation valve on your engine. I was having similar oil problems with a one cylinder that I built a while back. My first solution was an oil control ring. My thinking was that the higher cylinder wall pressure would take care of the oil migration past the compression rings. Oil rings have a high breakage rate and are time consuming to make, but I got a good one on the first try. Unfortunately, the engine still pumped oil just as before. Next, I looked at my positive crankcase breather. I found that it was not providing negative pressure on the piston up stroke. It was allowing air to go in as well as out. I made a new breather valve using a very thin flat disk for a check valve, and my oil pumping problems immediately decreased by about 85%. After approximately 30 hours of run time, the engine was pretty dry. It has about 50 hours on it now and I get no oil on top of the piston, or out the exhaust, and only a small amount of oil at the breather after 2 hours, or more of run time. Before you go to the trouble of making oil control rings, take a close look at the operation of your positive crankcase breather valve. 

On wet oil sump engines, I have found that what might seem like a normal oil level, might still be too high. It depends on how much oil your engine keeps in suspension. You should not need an oil mixed in your fuel. 

Great little engine! Please keep us posted. 

Jeff


----------



## Speedy (Apr 20, 2011)

OMY that sounds so awesome!! well done :bow:


----------



## the engineer (May 24, 2011)

cant beat that feeling 
 nice job as the wife says but i wish you would smile like that at me when i come home


----------

